#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-09
<neeraj> Hi, lfaraone around?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-11
<satellitMacAirVB> Ubuntu 10.10 with ppa:sugarteam on Oracle Virtualbox for OSX running on MacBook AIR
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-12
<sugar-959c> downloaded and imported USR-i386-20100922 appliance
<sugar-959c> Virtualbox on MacBook Air
<Quozl> satellit_: a USR appliance might be interesting to GrannieB ... probably a lot simpler for her.
<satellit_> I have this one listed on the wiki
<satellit_> DL from Tgillard
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Emulator_image_files#VirtualBox  lists it
<satellit_> Quozl: I am amazed at how well this MacBook Air works with Virtualbox. It is quite fast...have soas-2,3,fedora-14 i686 live Desktop with yum groupinstall sugar-desktop ; all work great
<satellit_> plus Ubuntu 10.10 and USR 922
<Quozl> satellit_: the newer drives have a lower access latency; that's most of the cause that i've been able to figure out.
<satellit_> this is a solid stated drive
<satellit_> s/state
<satellit_> no ata HD
<Quozl> that's exactly my point.  a solid state drive typically has a very low read latency.  it doesn't need to wait for the platter to spin around under the heads like a optomagnetic drive does.
<satellit_> anyway it was a nice surprise for me.... : )
<satellit_> boot and shutdown are fast also
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-14
<satellitMac-6e06> this is Ubuntu 10.10 with ppa running sugar-emulator. this is upgraded IRC (today)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-11-12
<Mint_sugar> grantbow: testing sugar-emulator in Mint11 (sugar 0.90.0)
<Mint_sugar> works after loading surf-115 from 2nd USB for more activities
